# Captain of Scottish Viking taken ill just before maiden ferry run



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More here

Heart attack delays ferry sailing


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I sincerely hope that he makes a full recovery - God Bless him.

Chris.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hear Hear. I'll second that Santos


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

billyboy said:


> Hear Hear. I'll second that Santos


last I heard was that he was out of intensive care and improving.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats great news (Thumb) 

Chris


----------

